# Avenir W11 SR20DET Swap into 200sx SE-R Questions



## rageio (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello everyone. I am trying to put all of my ducks in a row for an SR20DET swap into a B14 200sx SE-R. I will be performing this swap in just a couple of weeks (using the help of a mechanic friend with a shop that has an engine hoist and car lift). 

Barring any other prep work that I have in progress (e.g. paint, suspension, replacing missing interior trim etc), I just wanted to make sure that I had all of my bases covered when I do the actual engine swap. The questions that I have pertain specifically to various parts of the engine that I will not be receiving from the JDM importers and/or need to fabricate. Below, please find my questions, separated into sections:

1.) Front Mount Intercooler 
If I go with an eBay kit, it appears that I will need to weld in some bungs for various vacuum lines. Would it be possible to overcome this by coupling the kit's intercooler piping with the small piece of factory pipe that sticks out of the Avenir W11's throttle body? See picture below for reference:

http://s15.postimg.org/b3ylyr7rv/image.jpg

Judging by the photo, it looks as though latching up to the cold side pipe in the throttle body shouldn't be a problem. I am no expert by far, but wanted to see if some of you could shed some light. I wouldn't have a problem with replacing the pipe going to the throttle body entirely with a full aftermarket kit, but it appears that JGYCustoms is the only vendor that makes them. Please advise if there are other options. 

2.) BOV
Please advise whether I am correct about the factory BOV location. To that effect, is it possible to bolt up an aftermarket BOV to that factory location, or am I stuck with having to have JGYcustoms custom weld a flange to a piece of pipe? Are there any other ready-to-go options?

3.) ECU
I'm pretty set on getting my SE-R ECU upgraded by JWT, but I was curious as to whether I could use the JDM ECU that comes with the Avenir. I assume that I will need to use the full harness that the engine comes with, which shouldn't be an issue. Are there any issues that I should be aware of if I decide to go that route? Searching on the forums leads me to various topics that negate the idea.

4.) Motor Mounts
I am set on getting some Polyurethane mounts. Will I need to do some custom fabrication for the front motor mount? I've seen some threads on these forums where people have welded in custom mounts. Shouldn't this be a direct drop-in just like the BB motor? 

This should be it for now, but I am sure that I will have some additional questions as I progress with the project. Thanks all in advance.


----------



## Curtmann (Jan 26, 2015)

So how did it go? I'd like to hear about your experience, I'm going to do this swap in the spring.


----------

